# Looking for eyelash viper



## Dazzle (Jan 1, 2021)

Just outing it out there I am looking for a eyelash viper male or female sub or adult I have my dwa and currently keep monocle and rattle snakes got cash would want golden or red if possible


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dazzle said:


> Just outing it out there I am looking for a eyelash viper male or female sub or adult I have my dwa and currently keep monocle and rattle snakes got cash would want golden or red if possible


Do you have an eyelash listed on your DWAL? If not you need to get it amended to allow you to keep one.


----------



## John89 (Nov 26, 2019)

Dazzle said:


> Just outing it out there I am looking for a eyelash viper male or female sub or adult I have my dwa and currently keep monocle and rattle snakes got cash would want golden or red if possible


I saw a couple for sale at World of Reptiles and Exotics in Leigh-On-Sea, Essex, but this was a few months ago so not sure if they still have them


----------

